# Bottled water.....



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I read something today, the least to say about it is that it was an "interesting" read..........

_Fat-hy Rashed, the general manager of commerce and supplies in the North Sinai province confirmed that 360 "boxes" of bottled water that aren't safe for humans' use were disposed off.

Rashed pointed that the province officials continued their campaigns on the stores and supermarkets looking for the unsafe bottled water in there, warning from selling "it" to the customers.

He clarified that a notification came BANNING dealing with a "specific" brand of bottled water due to "harmful" substances existing in the bottles used._

The reason I find it "interesting" is that the brand name was NOT mentioned ANYWHERE in this...........Article?! 

However on the viewers' comments area, a couple of comments mentioned Aquafina to be the "unnamed" brand in the article, but personally I think it's just coming out of the grudge most Egyptians have towards PEPSI........

Anyway, it's in North Sinai, not in Cairo or Sharm, etc., but it's about bottled water, which I believe most of you folks use for drinking, so..........

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÅÚÏÇã 360 ßÑÊæäÉ ãíÇå ãÚÏäíÉ ÖÇÑÉ Ýì ÔãÇá ÓíäÇÁ

Couldn't find an English page.......


----------

